# Un transmisor



## gijones (Jul 25, 2007)

Saludos compañeros..

Hace pocos dias, compre en los chinos por 12 € unos auriculares inalambricos.

Estos transmitian en 85.5 MHz, entonces abri el transmisor y regule un potenciometro hasta subir la frecuencia a la FM comercial, ahora esta en 87.8 MHz, su alcance es de 30 metros, y e comprobado con el coche que se escucha en toda la calle de mi pueblo, y en la de detras, y en alguna mas que esta despejada, mi idea era ponerle un dipolo o una antena telescopica, pero en el circuito que abri no viene ninguna antena, por pequeña que sea..

Si pudiera ponerle una antena en la ventana ¿ El alcance seria mucho mayor? .

otra duda:

Ahora no puedo mandarles ninguna foto, pero donde podria localizar en que punto del circuito en el cual podria ir la antena?

Otra cosa , el aparato va con dos pilas de 1,5 v = 3 V , mi idea era ponerle un puente y poder usarlo con un adaptador..

Saludos y gracias. Gijones


----------



## Mushito (Jul 27, 2007)

adelante


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 27, 2007)

pues en esos circuitos es muy fácil identificar el punto de la antena....  si no tengo imagenes lo unico que podria  decirte que te seria de ayuda es que tomes un pequeño cable delgado de unos 40cm de largo pelado en la punta y lo hagas tocar en los terminales del impreso de tu transmisor teniendo cuidado de que no se te junten varias terminales y vayas a hacer corto circuito... algo asi como probar en cada punto a ver cual es la antena... eso lo pruebas con alguien que se encuentre con una radio lo suficientemente alejado como para escuchar la señal borrosa y pruebas en los puntos hasta que se aclare la señal... luego de que identifiques el punto, le sueldas un pequeño cable coaxial y lo subes a la antena...  lo malo de esos transmisores es que al ponerle antena la señal se vuelve muy inestable y puede correrse de frecuencia con facilidad solo porque alguien pasa a menos de 3 metros de la antena... y hasta es posible que deje de funcionar al ponerle la antena...  claro que no le pasa nada y vuelve a funcionar cuando le sacas la antena...  La fuente la puedes armar con un par de transistores y un diodo zener de 3.6v porque si le pones directamente un transformador con rectificador aunque el filtro sea de muy alta capacidad siempre se va a filtrar el ruido DC de la linea de alimentacion y dara un zumbido molesto en la transmision...    Saludos


----------



## gijones (Jul 30, 2007)

Gracias compañero. Entiendo todo lo q me dices, pero si resulta que se va a desplazar mucho de frecuencia igual no merece la pena, Ademas si la cobertura no va a aumentar mucho igual no merece la pena...

Eso si, cuando lo situas en el mismo punto de la frecuencia que otra emisora comercial, la tapa  por completo en un radio de 10 metros..

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## gijones (Ago 1, 2007)

Buenas compañero.

He sacado una foto del transmisor que te comento, y me gustaria si puedes cual es el punto donde e de soldar la antena.

Perdona, pero se ve muy mal, esta sacada con un movil..

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Jorf (Ago 2, 2007)

Se lo ve sencillo, será mucho pedir que copies el circuito?


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 2, 2007)

pues si es un circuito bastante simple...  un transistor para la modulacion y un transistor para la transmision...  el transistor de la derecha es un transistor que inyecta el audio en el transmisor que es un oscilador de un solo transistor con bobina de resonancia con ferrita... el transmisor oscila con la bobina por lo que el punto de mayor potencia en la transmision estaria en el nucleo de la ferrita pero creo seria muy dificil poner una antena ahi...  entonces la mejor opcion seria en una de sus patitas... claro que como te dije se te va a correr bastante la frecuendia porque es justo con esa ferrita que se ajusta la frecuencia del transmisor...  lo unico que se podria hacer e ese caso seria colocar la antena con un condensador de unos 10 o 20picofaradios...   los mas pequeños que puedas conseguir para evitar el acople de la resonancia y que se apague el oscilador al colocar la antena.  otra opcion seria colocar una etapa mas...  claro que como no tienes transistores especiales tendrias que poner un transistor similar al del oscilador y al final no aumentaria casi en nada su potencia pero te solucionaria el problema de que se te corra la frecuencia.

Viendo la foto es casi seguro de que el oscilador sea el transistor con la bobina de color blanco en el medio... pero existe la posibilidad de que el oscilador sea la bobina a un lado...  ese cablecito enrollado sin nucleo...  en ese caso la mejor antena seria en una de sus patas...  o un cablecito pasando por el medio de la bobina. tendrias que probar cual es la mejor. 

Espero te sirva de ayuda.

Si deseas te puedo mandar diseños de etapas de potencia con transistores de mayor potencia...   tengo el diseño de un transmisor de 1watt que seria mucho mas interesante que el que tienes ya que podria dar hasta 5Km en linea recta... o transmisores de 10, 25, 50 y 100Watts con transistores...  el diagrama del transmisor con mosfeto no lo tengo ahora pero lo podria conseguir si lo necesitas...  acá el mosfet cuesta aproximadamente 40 euros y creo que es bastante economico...   y para fabricar un transmisor de 10Watts llega a costar en su totalidad unos 200 euros incluyendo antena y cables...  talvez por alla cueste igual y sea una alternativa para experimentos interesantes...  claro que tendrias que evitar transmitir mucho tiempo continuo ya que podrian multarte porque se necesitan licencias para transmisiones que superen los 500 metros...

Saludos.


----------



## Jorf (Ago 3, 2007)

Con un watt obtenés 5Km?!?!?! Creí que eran solo 1Km, aproximadamente 1W por Km. 

Pero si querés pasar el circuito no creo que nos quejemos, jajajaaaaa  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8) .


Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Ago 3, 2007)

Un watt 5 Km lo veo un poco utópico pero un watts 2Km se puede llegar, usando 4 dipolos 8) y una antena muuy alta, obviamente hay que tener en cuenta las condiciones de terreno. Saludos


----------



## gijones (Ago 7, 2007)

Gracias amigos, Pues resulta que voy a leer mas detenidamente todo lo que me escribio el compañero tiggerleon y a ver lo que hago al final..

La verdad esque soy bastante novato en los temas de electronica.

Eso que me comentais de la etapa de potencia . ¿seria para adaptarselo al transmisor mio?

saludos y muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 7, 2007)

teoricamente se puede alcanzar 5km con 1 watt pero en la practica es bastante dificil considerando que no tiene que haber ninguna otra señal en la banda de frecuencias, los puntos tienen que tener vision directa y si es posible usar antenas con ganancias de 8db minimo...

Yo he probado transmitir a 1200MHz con 5Watts y en linea recta alcanza los 25Km con una sola antena a 8db omnidireccional...  eso supongo porque en esa banda no hay ninguna otra señal...  yo era el unico que transmitia...

Bueno, respecto a lo que dices, si, se le puede añadir una pequeña etapa de potencia a tu transmisor que en este caso no amplificaria mucho o casi nada pero te aislaria el oscilador de la antena para evitar que se te corra la frecuencia...

Es un circuito bastante simple. En estos dias te paso el esquematico.

Lo otro seria un oscilador de mayor estabilidad y varias etapas de potencia...  por ejemplo, en la practica he visto que un oscilador a 3mw (que no alcanza ni los 10 metros) con 3 etapas de potencia llega a alcanzar 1Watt de transmision con muy buena estabilidad de frecuencia...  esto en una placa de 10cm x 4cm aprox...

esa señal se le puede inyectar a cualquier etapa de potencia y elevarla hasta el cielo...  (por ejemplo a 250 watts con mosfet)

Ponerle etapas de hasta 1watt a tu pequeño transmisor no sirve porque como esta diseñado ahora no se nota pero al aumentar la potencia aparecen demasiadas frecuencias harmonicas y la potencia de la señal principal casi no sube...  este problema se corregia bajando la potencia del oscilador para que la onda sea mas sinusoidal...  mejor dicho, tu transmisor da unos 15mw aprox y para ponerle etapas de potencia de 1W para arriba necesitarias que tu oscilador emita 3 o 5 mw máximo, de lo contrario las señales harmonicas no solo taparian a la señal en la que lo pongas encima sino tambien a todas las demas emisoras de radio y television de la ciudad en un radio de 100 a 800 metros...  eso suele ser muy molesto para los vecinos y se suelen quejar...  luego te multan y te quitan los equipos..  por eso mejor a mayor potencia, osciladores mas estables...  y eso supone mas etapas de potencia...   yo trabajo a la perfeccion con un oscilador a 3mw, 3 etapas de baja potencia hasta 1w y 2 etapas de alta potencia hasta 100w para cubrir 10Km en la ciudad sin vision directa casi sin harmonicas....

Depende de lo que quieras realizar...  hasta donde quieras llegar y si puedes conseguir los repuestos para hacerlo...

Estos dias estare escribiendo de nuevo y espero traer algun esquematico para enviarles.

Saludos.


----------

